# how to recharge tap water filter



## jenfire11 (Mar 22, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to recharge an aqarium pharm. tap water filter cartridge? they are so expensive!! thanks in advance.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge it is not possible to recharge the filter cartidges for filtering tap water. The media in them, the carbon and other chemical absorbing components simply get used up or saturated and stop working. 

The least expensive way I know of to collect water for water changes is to use rainwater form a clean source. Set out buckets 30 minutes after it starts raining and use what you collect. Should be pretty clean by then as the initial rainfal collects most of the air pollutants. 

Other than that, the larger commercial sized filters do a lot more water and cost less per gallon so that is always a thought.


----------

